# Soft brakes



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

my rancher when i bought it the guy just put new brake pads on it they just needed to be bled. well i bled the brakes and their still soft and i adjusted the wheel cylinders and i can still pull the lever to the handle bars no problem still. if i pump it 3 times they work great, but if i let off i have to pump it again to get pressure. any suggestions on how to fix it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It still has air in the lines, most likely. I'd try bleeding both front brakes again.


----------

